# Nootropics / study drugs



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anyone here used these? I've bought some modafilil from UP, and Hmm they're okay feeling more focused and and can get work done. Anyone had any luck?


----------



## Chris-NI (May 16, 2012)

I used modafil there for my final uni exams. I found that they definitely helped with concentration levels.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Poppers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm looking at getting some for when I learn piano.


----------



## TrenFury (Jun 8, 2009)

I am a programmer and my Nootropic stack consists of l-tyrosine and 5-htp.

This stack boosts my mood, focus and motivation. If i need some more focus i might add modafinil to the mix and some caffeine.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Trying to get hold of some oxiracetam quite hard; can get hold of pramiracetam and modafilil.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Chris-NI said:


> I used modafil there for my final uni exams. I found that they definitely helped with concentration levels.


What dosage ? I'm currently using 200mg in the morning not seeing much lol.


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

I use modafinil for exams. Definitely helps with concentration; pretty much lets me park up at my desk and study for 12 hours without getting too bored.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I knew there was a reason why I am so thick, I should try some of this shiz n get myself back to college.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

TrenFury said:


> I am a programmer and my Nootropic stack consists of l-tyrosine and 5-htp.
> 
> This stack boosts my mood, focus and motivation. If i need some more focus i might add modafinil to the mix and some caffeine.


What dose 5htp did you use? I used a couple pills a day when I had a serious comedown


----------



## TrenFury (Jun 8, 2009)

Ljb said:


> What dose 5htp did you use? I used a couple pills a day when I had a serious comedown


100 mg before bed on empty stomach.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Eph


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

TrenFury said:


> 100 mg before bed on empty stomach.


Sweet, cant remember how much each of those tabs from H&B were. Swear they work though...I loaded a **** LOAD a week before a festival. Man I was high, swear it helped


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Is Modafinil similar to Adderal? Was looking to get Adderal, but if Modafinil is the same, I'll just go for that


----------



## TrenFury (Jun 8, 2009)

Ljb said:


> Sweet, cant remember how much each of those tabs from H&B were. Swear they work though...I loaded a **** LOAD a week before a festival. Man I was high, swear it helped


Ahahah yes. it helps a lot to replenish your levels of seratonin so when you drop some tabs you take the next fly to heaven.


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Echo said:


> Is Modafinil similar to Adderal? Was looking to get Adderal, but if Modafinil is the same, I'll just go for that


Yep - easier to buy also. Prefer the effect of modafilin aswell.

As for 5-HTP mentioned above, I take that before bed also, usually 2-300mg. Aids sleep a little but not much else. Never heard of anyone actually getting 'high' off 5-HTP lol. It is a precursor to serotonin, which definitely helps sleep + recovery if you've been taking recreationals, but in itself you don't really get a feeling from it.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

TrenFury said:


> Ahahah yes. it helps a lot to replenish your levels of seratonin so when you drop some tabs you take the next fly to heaven.


It helped replenish them and make me feel human after once, but the last time I took MD the week before I knew I was doing it, so was literally going through them like candy


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

HDU said:


> Has anyone here used these? I've bought some modafilil from UP, and Hmm they're okay feeling more focused and and can get work done. Anyone had any luck?


Try some cocaine your on every other ****ing drug going can't hurt


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

pooledaniel said:


> Yep - easier to buy also. Prefer the effect of modafilin aswell.
> 
> As for 5-HTP mentioned above, I take that before bed also, usually 2-300mg. Aids sleep a little but not much else. Never heard of anyone actually getting 'high' off 5-HTP lol. It is a precursor to serotonin, which definitely helps sleep + recovery if you've been taking recreationals, but in itself you don't really get a feeling from it.


No mate I didnt mean I got high off them lol, I meant I pre loaded loads and loads the weekend before i took MD - and ive never been so high, so im putting it down to that haha


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Ljb said:


> No mate I didnt mean I got high off them lol, I meant I pre loaded loads and loads the weekend before i took MD - and ive never been so high, so im putting it down to that haha


Scientific study done :thumb: Can't say I've ever taken a job lot before MD... could be a strong discovery!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Noopept is quite good


----------



## TrenFury (Jun 8, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Noopept is quite good


COuld you please describre effects and your dosages? No withdrawls symptoms? I am loving caffeine free days. i only use l-tyrosine for concentration nowadays.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

TrenFury said:


> COuld you please describre effects and your dosages? No withdrawls symptoms? I am loving caffeine free days. i only use l-tyrosine for concentration nowadays.


30mg twice a day. No sides from what I can see. Just a more alert feeling and picks up the mood. I have trouble concentrating on things and noopept helps


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Echo said:


> Is Modafinil similar to Adderal? Was looking to get Adderal, but if Modafinil is the same, I'll just go for that


In terms of them both being CNS stimulants, yes.

Otherwise no.

Adderall is mixed amphetamine salts. If you have ADHD it promotes mental calmness that allows you to focus on tasks. I'm told if you don't have ADHD it allows you razor like concentration.

Modafinil is a narcolepsy drug. It is a stimulant that increases your attention span and helps to increase your energy by naturally promoting mental and physical alertness.

@aqualung for proper info.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> In terms of them both being CNS stimulants, yes.
> 
> Otherwise no.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Gym Bunny. The bit in bold is exactly what I'm after


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Echo said:


> Thanks @Gym Bunny. The bit in bold is exactly what I'm after


You're welcome. 

I'd be damn impressed if you managed to get hold of real Adderall in the UK TBH.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I'd be damn impressed if you managed to get hold of real Adderall in the UK TBH.


Yeah I was surprised how hard it is!

I was looking on Silk Road a few days ago, and like any other drug, Adderall seems to be offered from quite a few sellers... so thinking about placing the smallest order I can and taking a risk


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

yea loads of modafinil, lots of people at uni used it. its more about getting rid of the need of sleep, and stops you feeling tired. keeps you somewhat focused. however long term 5/6 weeks fks up your sleep so bad you start hullicinating.


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

Echo said:


> Yeah I was surprised how hard it is!
> 
> I was looking on Silk Road a few days ago, and like any other drug, Adderall seems to be offered from quite a few sellers... so thinking about placing the smallest order I can and taking a risk


you can get ritalin in the uk for £7 per 20mg pill i believe, that was the going rate at uni


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Echo said:


> Yeah I was surprised how hard it is!
> 
> I was looking on Silk Road a few days ago, and like any other drug, Adderall seems to be offered from quite a few sellers... so thinking about placing the smallest order I can and taking a risk


Yeah it's almost impossible to get in the UK even on prescription. So I think you're right to go for a small order cause the odds of genuine Adderall are high against.

Just don't take it if you're running DNP or anything. :thumb:


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah it's almost impossible to get in the UK even on prescription. So I think you're right to go for a small order cause the odds of genuine Adderall are high against.
> 
> Just don't take it if you're running DNP or anything. :thumb:


ritalin is much easier to get hold of tbh


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

I'lldefo be trying some of these


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah it's almost impossible to get in the UK even on prescription. So I think you're right to go for a small order cause the odds of genuine Adderall are high against.
> 
> *Just don't take it if you're running DNP or anything.* :thumb:


Do you know the actual reason why the two shouldn't be paired? I've come across it when researching into Adderall, but not looked into it properly yet lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

aman_21 said:


> ritalin is much easier to get hold of tbh


I don't like Ritalin that much, Concerta, i.e. Slow release is much more effective, IME. But Adderall is the most effective I've come across.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Echo said:


> Do you know the actual reason why the two shouldn't be paired? I've come across it when researching into Adderall, but not looked into it properly yet lol


DNP isn't a stimulant so as far as I know there isn't any interaction there.

It more the increased dehydration factor, as Adderall (and Ritalin and other stimulant drugs) dehydrate you like crazy already. Also possible tachycardia, increased blood pressure.

Then add DNP on top? Which does the same things? No, no. Doesn't seem like a good idea.

Edit: although I have some across people who've combined them on other boards, they've all been people who're prescribed Adderall, and people with ADHD tend to react differently to stimulants and have to get regular BP/ECGs/full work ups under doc supervision anyway, so it's more likely to get caught if something's going wrong.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

UP sell various nootropics no idea what's best though.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I can't believe how stupidly expensive Adderall is, £160 for 60 Tablets of 30mg mg:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Echo said:


> I can't believe how stupidly expensive Adderall is, £160 for 60 Tablets of 30mg mg:


This might depress you, but that is really cheap. Is that for XR or IR?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> This might depress you, but that is really cheap. Is that for XR or IR?


 mg:

IR,


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Echo said:


> mg:
> 
> IR,
> 
> View attachment 159667


Well they're normally peach (pale orange) but I guess that could be a lighting issue.

I'd have to check, but I seem to remember that the pill imprint changed from "AD" to "d over p" about 5 years ago. So they could be genuine just an older batch... (I could also be wrong)


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> In terms of them both being CNS stimulants, yes.
> 
> Otherwise no.
> 
> ...


you have already said it all , you dont need me 

unless you need it for a condition i would stay away from any amphetamine type medication -which can cause a lot of other problems such as panic attacks and weight loss.

modafinil will keep you awake and alert (its made for that purpose and gym bunny has already said)

nootropic wise you can try any of the racetams

http://www.smarternootropics.com/2014/03/the-best-racetam-a-comparison-of-the-popular-racetams/

for a mix of racetam and other compounds @Neuroscience probably knows some good combinations for concentration

*there is also an antidepressant type medication that is used for ADHD called strattera that will do the same thing.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

On the subject of modafinil, there is now a research chemical version, an analogue of the original, which works very nicely.

It's called Modafiendz (sh!t branding I know) and costs roughly £2 a pill, so not much cheaper but readily available in the uk with next day delivery.

Only problem I have with either modafinil or the RC version is it affects my sleep, even if I have it at 7am.

Racetams are great, though they seem less available than when I last used them. I liked a combo of aniracetam and cito-choline.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

unfortunately nootropics are very difficult subject to me, as the brains differ so much. mostly everyone will enjoy an opioid or a dextroamphetamine, but some nootropics can make peple feel invincible and others depressed. i ever felt good on many such things without caffeine.

only thing i know will wake one up and make them most likely mentally sharper ist phenypiracetam. the first time i had 1 scoop alphamine and 10mg pp and i was in a dentist practice that was desiged in all sor of weird geometrical shapes and colours. not really a dentist, you know the people who pu brackets in your teeth for misplaced eeh etc.

i found myself sitting on he sofa checking ou the wals and parts of he walls hat cae out like squares and in my mind ws wondering how o do the design of this in paper and if i could to it. i could see the logic in the design and normally i am incredible bad wih spacial thinking or i don't know the work, when people build things like houses and stuff.

i have to admit it was never like that again, it has quite a bit of tolerance. otherwise it feels a bit like modafinil to me, but that also makes me irritable and a bit nervous/headache. seems i get use to substances vera fast these days, even dexamphe would only work 1-2 times before it becaomes nothing but a better version of coffee...

edit:sorry bad spelling, just woke up and keyboard is ****ed...


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Neuroscience said:


> edit:sorry bad spelling, just woke up and keyboard is ****ed...


Should have had your noots this morning :lol:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

squatthis said:


> On the subject of modafinil, there is now a research chemical version, an analogue of the original, which works very nicely.
> 
> It's called Modafiendz (sh!t branding I know) and costs roughly £2 a pill, so not much cheaper but readily available in the uk with next day delivery.
> 
> ...


That's the reason why I don't want to try Modafinil, as I find it really hard to get to sleep as it is lol - If I don't make myself sleep, I can easily stay up for a couple of days.

Reason I'm looking into Adderall out of any others, is because it allows incredible concentration without any stimulant type effects. I'm back to programming this year - (Computer Science, and f*ck me it's hard :lol: ) - but there is the price to pay which is around £500 every 6 months...


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Gonna give race tams a go from up. Either piracetam,

They also have Norwayz (Idebenone) , Citicoline,Pyritinol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Echo said:


> That's the reason why I don't want to try Modafinil, as I find it really hard to get to sleep as it is lol - If I don't make myself sleep, I can easily stay up for a couple of days.
> 
> Reason I'm looking into Adderall out of any others, is because it allows incredible concentration without any stimulant type effects. I'm back to programming this year - (Computer Science, and f*ck me it's hard :lol: ) - but there is the price to pay which is around £500 every 6 months...


As already said adderall is amphetamine based , you will have more trouble getting to sleep taking that than modafinil , adderall is basically legal speed.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Echo said:


> That's the reason why I don't want to try Modafinil, as I find it really hard to get to sleep as it is lol - If I don't make myself sleep, I can easily stay up for a couple of days.
> 
> Reason I'm looking into Adderall out of any others, is because it allows incredible concentration without any stimulant type effects. I'm back to programming this year - (Computer Science, and f*ck me it's hard :lol: ) - but there is the price to pay which is around £500 every 6 months...


I can honestly say, I've never seen anyone refer to adderall as giving anything without stimulant type effects. I'd watch out with amphetamines of any kind, they can seriously affect your mental health with continued use. Ever met a phet-head who isn't nuts?


----------



## LionRampant (Jun 5, 2013)

id like to try modafinil, Can you get it OTC?


----------



## theBeardedone (Sep 7, 2014)

I have tried waklert/armodafinil and didnt like it, gave me headaches and light sensitivity some what of a let down considering all the hype with regards to cognitive enhancement


----------



## bewley_boy (Jul 22, 2012)

I have used 400mg Modafinil in the morning as I work early morning and use to get really tired by Lunch.. Active 12-15 hours to clear out your system. 2-4 hours to reach peak levels in blood. Definitely a good alternative to drinking coffee throughout the day now I just take 200mg Caffeine Pro Tabs from my protein 1 hour before I train.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Very interesting this thread now I've looked at it again. I was thinking today about how bad my attention span is at times and how my concentration is so inconsistent.

A friend of mine suggested increasing fruit and veg (mainly veg) - I already limit simple carbs to try to stabalise blood sugar levels so I don't get that up and down energy feeling, and don't take any stimulants like caffeine, but still once I'm within 50 feet of the bedroom I generally want to stay there and find it very difficult to force myself to be productive at times.

One question about this modafinil, how long can you take it for and does it affect your penis in ANY WAY, nobody has asked this question so I feel I have to for clarification? Is it advisable to take modafinil for physically active work? Say I wanted to work flat out for 12-14 doing DIY ? lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

no, modafinil will not give you stim dick or affect your heart rate, it works in a different way - it is used for narcolepsy and will not give you the jitters like caffeine.

*more fruit and veg cures everything apparently  , even if you tell them you are a vegetarian /vegan you still need more.



> id like to try modafinil, Can you get it OTC?


yes , just walk in any chemist and ask for some


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

aqualung said:


> no, modafinil will not give you stim dick or affect your heart rate, it works in a different way - it is used for narcolepsy and will not give you the jitters like caffeine.
> 
> *more fruit and veg cures everything apparently  , even if you tell them you are a vegetarian /vegan you still need more.
> 
> yes , just walk in any chemist and ask for some


Sure it's not available Otc???


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

aqualung said:


> no, modafinil will not give you stim dick or affect your heart rate, it works in a different way - it is used for narcolepsy and will not give you the jitters like caffeine.
> 
> *more fruit and veg cures everything apparently  , even if you tell them you are a vegetarian /vegan you still need more.
> 
> yes , just walk in any chemist and ask for some


I hope not, I just ordered some on the web !


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> I hope not, I just ordered some on the web !


you got done mate, my local indian corner shop sells it , its next to the asprin in most places :tongue:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

aqualung said:


> you got done mate, my local indian corner shop sells it , its next to the asprin in most places :tongue:


You're taking the p1ss right. Can't get this Otc can I?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

HDU said:


> You're taking the p1ss right. Can't get this Otc can I?


christ HDU -read your reputation comments.

anyone taking any drug should be researching what they are taking before they put it in their bodies , when you do this you also learn the legal status of the drug. If you are that stupid that you just shovel pills in without looking what they are ,what they do etc *yourself* then you might get the **** taken out of you.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

aqualung said:


> christ HDU -read your reputation comments.
> 
> anyone taking any drug should be researching what they are taking before they put it in their bodies , when you do this you also learn the legal status of the drug. If you are that stupid that you just shovel pills in without looking what they are ,what they do etc *yourself* then you might get the **** taken out of you.


Just had a look LOL.

I don't use this on my computer so can't read comments just read it. Haha.

True.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

i got ritalin from my doc to see if it helps my neurological pain as good as opioids. firt it felt really clean and nice, next thing i don't know what day it is and i am near pychosis. my doc is great, it was my fault lol. but i think amphetamines are bad...ritalin apprently is supposed to be neuroprotective as opposed to excitotoxic but i do not feel this way at all. i feel only opioids and benzos are actually good for my brain. as aqualung will rightly state, this is MY brain and MY pain, so results may completely differ, but i dont feel benzos or oxycodone apart from them reducing symptoms, then i feel normal. amph makes me feel like something else is added, which i do not want. i only want to get rid of my neurologically caused pain/brain fog/cognitive dysfunction.

i reread one my threads the other day and i think omniscienti with some caffeine or a mild pwo like undisputed, half scoop or so may work well. it is still medication though, eventhough you can buy it OTC.


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

piracetam works well too, but in massive doseage - no side effects as such if anything its just smiles all round


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Neuroscience, it could just be Ritalin. It did pretty much did the same to me, but slow release is fine.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

aman_21 said:


> piracetam works well too, but in massive doseage - no side effects as such if anything its just smiles all round


Have you compared it with modafilin?


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

HDU said:


> Have you compared it with modafilin?


they are totally different drugs in that sense mate, modafinil just makes you stop feeling tired ( don't need to sleep, no heavy eyes etc) with a bit more focus, but side effects are like a wobbly stomach, smelly ****, rashes. however it opens your eyes ( not sure if you've seen limitless, but the first few times you take it you feel like its the limitless pill)

piracetam is better for memory etc, no sides at all, got mine from docsimon


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

aman_21 said:


> they are totally different drugs in that sense mate, modafinil just makes you stop feeling tired ( don't need to sleep, no heavy eyes etc) with a bit more focus, but side effects are like a wobbly stomach, smelly ****, rashes. however it opens your eyes ( not sure if you've seen limitless, but the first few times you take it you feel like its the limitless pill)
> 
> piracetam is better for memory etc, no sides at all, got mine from docsimon


Smashing I'll give that ad that's what I'm looking for.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Focus XT give that a try


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

had a batch of modafnil, When i have days out on the road i sometimes drive 300-400 miles a day and it take sit out of you.... 200mg at 6am has me wide awake and focused on driving for the whole day but a headache at night time is sure to follow EVERY TIME!

I would really really like to try Aderall but I cannot find a trusted source for the real thing anywhere without the gamble of losing a few hundred quid.

I am becoming ever more interested in drugs for the mind and would really like to try more compounds that will give me a more alert/buzz like/energized feeling for those long days out on the roads.

Nothing worse than driving 200 miles to a very important meeting and then when you get there all you do is slur your words and dribble your way through a very black coffee.

i know sources are banned on here but can anyone give us a list of what drugs do what....... ? Name of drug, predicted effect etc?


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Why is adderall so hard to get hold of in the UK? Such a damn joke ffs. Loads of friends in the US are on that and it sounds insane for studying.

I really need something to help improve my concentration and prevent me getting sidetracked, I have a massive NASM manual to study for an exam and really need something to make studying that easier. Is there anything I can get hold of in the UK or online that helps with this?


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

braxbro said:


> Why is adderall so hard to get hold of in the UK? Such a damn joke ffs. Loads of friends in the US are on that and it sounds insane for studying.
> 
> I really need something to help improve my concentration and prevent me getting sidetracked, I have a massive NASM manual to study for an exam and really need something to make studying that easier. Is there anything I can get hold of in the UK or online that helps with this?


Modafinil, ha!

I had no sides from it whatsoever. Worked very well for me, and I'm generally very resistant to stims.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

pooledaniel said:


> Modafinil, ha!
> 
> I had no sides from it whatsoever. Worked very well for me, and I'm generally very resistant to stims.


I've thought about this. Where can you get it?


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Plenty of sites. Modalert from united pharmacies is fine


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

pooledaniel said:


> Plenty of sites. Modalert from united pharmacies is fine


Looks like with that supplier it takes forever to arrive. Do you mind PMing me the places you know are legit? Or anyone for that matter.


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

braxbro said:


> Looks like with that supplier it takes forever to arrive. Do you mind PMing me the places you know are legit? Or anyone for that matter.


UP is the only one I've used. Most of the sites are fairly long delivery times as comes from overseas. The UK based ones are generally more pricey!

No reason for the sites to be dodgy though, it's legal to import so no reason for anything underhanded  The branded stuff is no better than generics btw.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Modafil doesn't make much more focused just can stay awake till stupid times. Gonna give piracetam a go.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Back in uni I did a couple of times take adderall then study all night and destroy the exam the following day.

I quite like the "idea" of nootropics but I have used a lot of them and never really noticed much of any thing.


----------



## littlejames (Oct 11, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

omniscienti really raises awareness. expensive but incredibe to stack with preworkouts, puts them on a whole other level, leaves you refreshed and improves sleep.

sound is clearer, things look sharper but it also reduces anxiety instead of increasing it.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Neuroscience said:


> omniscienti really raises awareness. expensive but incredibe to stack with preworkouts, puts them on a whole other level, leaves you refreshed and improves sleep.
> 
> sound is clearer, things look sharper but it also reduces anxiety instead of increasing it.


I see I see what's your views on piracetam? There's quite a few on UP


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

never used it, only phenylpiracetam. makes me awake and irritable, but many seem to iike it but report quick build up of tolerance.


----------



## Newborn01 (Jul 27, 2014)

HDU said:


> I see I see what's your views on piracetam? There's quite a few on UP


what is UP ? which site? ( pm )


----------



## Newborn01 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm suffering from anxiety , and concentration problems due to the anxiety , will Noopept help me a lot ? or should i use omniscienti or others like modafil ?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Newborn01 said:


> what is UP ? which site? ( pm )


United Pharmacies. Fine to mention on here I think


----------



## Newborn01 (Jul 27, 2014)

Echo said:


> United Pharmacies. Fine to mention on here I think


ok thank you , i've just read about phenibut / noopept / adrafinil , are they really potent for anxiety / concentration ? and are they risky like adderal?


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

i-focus is incredible. it makes one awake, clear headed, euphoric, and is antidepressant and anxiolytic at the same time, which is really rare...


----------



## Newborn01 (Jul 27, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> i-focus is incredible. it makes one awake, clear headed, euphoric, and is antidepressant and anxiolytic at the same time, which is really rare...


what are the ingredients? is noopept and phenibut working good for u ?


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

i don' get much out of phenibut and noopept i never tried by itself but it' in there. but i think it's one of the pea-analogues that is the main effective compound with some anxiolytic herbals. pro supps i-focus, you can find the ingredients on powermysef.com or just google.


----------



## Newborn01 (Jul 27, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> i don' get much out of phenibut and noopept i never tried by itself but it' in there. but i think it's one of the pea-analogues that is the main effective compound with some anxiolytic herbals. pro supps i-focus, you can find the ingredients on powermysef.com or just google.


Does it work for SA people ?


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

i don't know but my girlfriend has episodes of anxiety and depression. eiher one appearing alone is easy to treat but both simultaneusly is hard because they kind of oppose each other. this one helped her depression and gave motivation and energy but reduced anxiety and increased her well-being. she doesn't have classica social anxiety but normally doesn't feel good around many people due to sensory overload for example at the gym when it is full. before i-focus she was tired and anxious and sad, after we had a really fun workout


----------

